# Old Box Car for Private Events



## JaimetheLimey (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was in Carpinteria, CA a year or two back and saw an old wooden box car being pulled by the regular Surfliner coming in to the station. It was all decked out inside with market lights and looked like someone was having a private party in there.

Can't find any results on Google for this and was wondering if anyone had any info on this?

Thanks.


----------



## rms492 (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps someone using a private car?

usually, http://larail.com/public/index.php, runs trips out of Los Angeles, usually to San Diego, Santa Barbara, or San Luis Obispo, so it could have very well been one of their trips.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 29, 2014)

LA Rail doesn't have any box cars that I know of. A box car, or caboose would require a lot of modifications in order to get Amtrak to pull it...if they would!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2014)

Def a box car. Something to this effect. The door was wide open and they had a chain draped across presumably to keep someone from falling out. Had tables, chairs, and market lights inside.

Looked like a good time.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps it was a baggage car. I don't see Amtrak hauling a freight car on the Surfliner. Some private car firms do have baggage cars.


----------



## rms492 (Jul 29, 2014)

Probably the Pony Express baggage car? Again, LA Rail uses it also. Trainorders.com also uses it, in fact, isnt the owner of Trainorders the owner of the Pony Express?

http://www.movie-trains.com/pony.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2014)

Strange. Def wasn't the Pony Express car. Way to long and metallic. This was like an old wooden hobo car.

Oh well. Was hoping this was a "thing" that people did. Looked like fun.

Sounds more like people with a lot of money and some connections.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe we need a photo to solve this mystery.

Tom


----------

